
Glenn Greenwald keynote at Chaos Communication Congress [video] - sp332
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqk4ItPjU5g&t=6h30m30s
======
fragsworth
The huge irony with these events is that they are used as primary recruiting
grounds for spying agencies.

The same people who are learning how to hack government/corporate systems on
their own are the ones who the intelligence community wants to hire most. The
benefits are many-fold: You get an extremely high-quality employee, and you
remove them from a scene where they are capable and encouraged to cause
damage, and you remove the opportunity for an opposing government to hire
them.

There's some amount of philosophical resistance that these folks would have
towards working for the intelligence community, but how quickly can
$150-200k/year change your philosophy?

~~~
rdl
Moderately competent security/developer/etc. people do not have to work for
the government to make $150-200k/yr.

I personally have no problem working for the government in certain roles, and
am actually proud of the stuff I did to help the medical/etc. people in
Iraq/Afghanistan. There are plenty of civilian agencies who have missions I
fully support -- keeping medical records, nuclear power plants, consumer
financial records, etc. safe is totally legit. I'd even do it for GS-wages
instead of the 3x more I can make in the private world.

Fuck spying, though.

~~~
aet
Fuck war, too? Right?

~~~
belorn
Infinitive wars that never end? Wars built on insubstantial concepts about who
the enemy is and why they need to be fought? Wars without any specific goals
or purpose?

Yes, fuck those wars. Everyone with honest thought can see how wars with those
characteristics are bad, should not exist, and should booo at any politician
who active contribute for its continuation.

~~~
aet
I guess my point is this: until there is world peace, there will be spying. So
if you are against spying you should work for world peace. Actually, come to
think of it, even if there is world peace there will probably still be spying.

~~~
rdl
During the cold war, spying actually helped _prevent_ war. I am absolutely
fine with the USG spying on foreign governments, militaries, and to a lesser
extent, specific war-related businesses (arms manufacturers, potentially
energy and logistics companies, etc.) -- the spying on civilian firms should
be firewalled off from any potential commercial utility, and should be purely
passive and primarily through open sources, but even that seems potentially
legitimate.

Spying on purely private people through blanket collection is wrong, both of
US citizens and foreign citizens.

I'd be comfortable with foreign intelligence services operating under the same
rules.

------
AlexanderDhoore
Another amazing talk from CCC (2011):

"Cory Doctorow: The coming war on general computation"
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYqkU1y0AYc](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYqkU1y0AYc)

That one really opened my eyes.

~~~
salient
That was a great one. So was this by Jacob Appelbaum from last year, where he
was already saying (pre-Snowden) that the chief of NSA is probably the most
powerful man on the planet:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mnuofn_DXw](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mnuofn_DXw)

~~~
PavlovsCat
Also from last year's 29c3:

Jesselyn Radack, Thomas Drake & William Binney, "Enemies of the State: What
Happens When Telling the Truth about Secret US Government Power Becomes a
Crime":
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDM3MqHln8U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDM3MqHln8U)

------
3rd3
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqk4ItPjU5g#t=23314](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqk4ItPjU5g#t=23314)

~~~
sp332
Thanks for the link [edited]

~~~
jckt
Youtube handles traffic better than ccc's site, maybe?

~~~
stp-ip
ccc streaming team is great and the traffic should be fine, but better be save
and provide a fallback.

------
sp332
Mods: can you change the title to make it clear the talk is over? Thanks.

Edit: or replace it with 3rd3's youtube link.

------
PavlovsCat
Glenn Greenwald's talk is over now; loved the standing ovation that just
didn't want to end.

~~~
iaskwhy
Happened the same at the beginning, that was really cool.

~~~
PavlovsCat
To be honest I tuned in really late :) But I am sure looking forward to
watching all 30c3 videos in full when they're edited and uploaded, they never
disappoint. Best part of winter for me.

------
rdl
It's interesting that there's a room of thousands of people watching him on
Skype, and a second room of people watching video of the screen.

~~~
gandalfar
~3000 people in first room and ~1500 in second room.

~~~
sp332
They mentioned, just before this talk, that there are 6,000 people in the
first room. edit: I guess I misunderstood, but it's still impressive that they
filled the place up after just 2 years at this conference center :)

~~~
rdl
Actually, it was "6000 people at this site, today" \-- he wasn't very clear. I
think they're expecting another 2000-3000 to show up over the next days at
least, making it biggest CCC ever by far. I'd estimate more like 1-3k in the
room itself.

~~~
gandalfar
Specs for rooms: [http://www.cch.de/en/organise/rooms-and-spaces/at-a-
glance/?...](http://www.cch.de/en/organise/rooms-and-spaces/at-a-
glance/?no_cache=1) (Hall1 and 2) that are both full.

------
aluhut
Recorded streams from the congress can be found here:
[http://wtf1.muling.lu/](http://wtf1.muling.lu/)

Please keep seeding.

------
jagermo
Missed it - is the keynote somewhere online on demand?

~~~
pavs
You can "rewind" from youtube live stream.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqk4ItPjU5g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqk4ItPjU5g)

------
lispm
I was there. It was a dense talk. Worth to watch.

------
miguelrochefort
Brain-washing at its best.

It's like they don't realize how silly and contradictory the argument for
privacy is. Defending privacy by fighting secrecy? Come on.

In 20 years, people will look back at this and realize how blind they were.

Sheeps be clappin'.

------
bitsteak
Tough talk from someone who can't even be bothered to use PGP. There are lots
of people doing real good out there, like Moxie Marlinspike with BitHub, the
kickstarter audit of TrueCrypt, and work in the CAB forum and the W3C on SSL
and browser security. Glenn is just a talking head at this point, someone who
ferried a few hard drives from point A to point B. He shouldn't be respected
as someone who knows squat about the subject matter.

~~~
sp332
He's a journalist, and he's doing a great job as a journalist. He never
claimed to be an expert in crypto, but he knows more about the governments'
abuses of power and the media's pandering than you do.

Did you hear the applause when he talked about PGP being very difficult to
use? Everyone in the room agreed with him on that.

